# CI CIPRO 85 spare wheel



## hayabusaman0 (May 23, 2015)

Hi All. The spare is fitted in the "garage" area on the o/s. I would prefer it to be on the n/s due to the stupid lift up doors(& for safety, I don't want to be on the side of the road with o/s door open with trucks coming past etc) has anyone swopped them over?

Also has any one changed the hinge position from the top to the side, it looks easy apart from moving 1 of the keylock positions.

Thanks in advance. 
Paul.


----------



## Stanner (Aug 17, 2006)

I've had the lift up doors on a Cipro and swinging doors on other vans and I can assure you (after several thumps from swinging doors on windy days) you that on balance I think I prefer the lift up ones.

As to the spare wheel mount I guess it depends on what extra bracing (if any) there is on/in the bodywork at that point to take the extra weight and if the other side is equally as strong.

I don't recall seeing any obviously extra strengthening where my spare wheel was mounted, unless it was bonded into the garage wall during manufacture.


----------

